# Solved: Tomcat settings problem



## P0rridge (Feb 15, 2010)

I have installed Tomcat into Ubuntu using Eclipse. I had it working, then uninstalled tomcat and re-installed in a different location. Now I can start Tomcat as a server from Eclipse but when I type http://localhost:8080/ into the web broswer I get

"HTTP Status 404 - /type Status report message / description The requested resource (/) is not available. Apache Tomcat/6.0.26"

It looks like Tomcat is running but the default location it is looking for is incorrect

What I was getting was the page that says "If you're seeing this page via a web browser, it means you've setup Tomcat successfully. Congratulations!" and it says "It can be found on the local filesystem at: 
$CATALINA_HOME/webapps/ROOT/index.html"

So $CATALINA_HOME is set up incorrectly? How do test to see what $CATALINA_HOME is set to?

Thanks


----------



## P0rridge (Feb 15, 2010)

Found the problem - if you have same then check Eclipse attributes for the Server. One section is "server locations" - it seems to default to using the Elipse Workspace location as the location for catalina.base and deploy path. Change to "use Tomcat installation" i.e. where tomcat actually is. Hope this saves you some of the hours I lost.


----------

